# Shows & Rallies 2012



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi

If anyone is thinking of attending a Motorhome Show this year, here is a list of all the shows where Motorhomefacts are having a rally. Click on the link and scroll down to see the list, then click on the individual show for full booking details:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies

Instead of just visiting for the day, you can camp for the weekend, with unlimited access to the show, get a club pre-booking discount (If you book with Motorhomefacts.com as your club) and get to meet up with some of our members. You can also attend the free evening entertainment put on for campers (Note: Some shows do have an extra charge for Saturday Evening entertainment, this is specified in the individual show listings).

If you looked at the link you will have seen all our other rallies are listed there as well, so have a look at those and if you fancy attending one of them, put your name on the provisional list. Please do NOT confirm your attendance until you have either booked with the show organisers in the case of show rallies or are certain that you will attend on all other rallies.

We look forward to meeting lots of new members, as well as regular attendees, at all this years rallies. If you have a question about a particular show or rally please PM one of the marshals who will do their best to help. Their names are at the top of each listing.


----------

